# Test Enan Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

By: Yung Wun

Here's a recipe for making 50ml of 250mg/ml Testosterone Enanthate , you could follow same steps but use Testosterone Cypionate powder.

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:

12.5g Testosterone Enanthate "Powder"
7.5ml of Benzyl Benzoate
2.5ml of Benzyl Alcohol
29.5ml of your favourite Oil
20CC Syringe
12CC Syringe
2 18ga needles, 1 25ga Needle
.45 Sterile Whatman Filter
50ml Sterile Vial
50ml Vial
Electric Scale


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now that all materials are in place, take out scale (i like to calibrate it every use) and put on unsterile 50ml vial on scale and zero out.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

I like to melt down the powder to a liquid to find out exactly how much displa***ent it takes up. Start by drawing up 15ml of liquid, make sure there are no airbubbles and plunger is exactly in line with 15ml hatch mark. Now slowly squirt test enanthate into vial until scale says 12.5 grams. For me this is usually exactly 12.7-12.8ml so 1g has a little more then 1 mL displa***ent but for little experiments it's not gonna matter, just use 1ml per gram displa***ent rule. Also add the 7.5ml of bb and 2.5ml of ba.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now add 27.5ml of the 29.5ml of oil into the vial to make total volume of oil/ba/bb/hormone to be 50 mL. Leave the 2ml of oil in syringe for later use.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's what it looks like unfiltered but mixed up.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now take out sterile 50ml vial and wipe stopper with rubbing alchol. Put 18ga needle and 25ga needle through stopper, and attach whatman filter to the 18ga needle stuck in vial.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now open up 20ml syringe and attach 18ga needle and draw up 20ml of unfiltered gear. You will need to repeat this step another 2 times, last time only drawing up 10ml.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Picture of filtering process.


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Once you've filtered all 50ml and vial is totally empty, take the last 2ml you had saved and run it through the filter to get all gear out of it and only leave plain oil in the filter. This is what final product will look like. Notice i left 25ga pin in, there is more than 50ml in this picture, i had 10ml left over that i wanted to refilter from last cycle .


----------



## powders101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now put vial in oven at 250 degrees F, and bake for 45 minutes. Some repeat this step more than once but i never have and not had a problem. There you go


----------

